# Schick und schnell - 850€



## rorschach666 (17. Dezember 2013)

*Schick und schnell - 850€*

Hi 
Ich wollte mir zu Weihnachten einen neuen PC gönnen. Das Laptop ist nur noch als Heizung gut 

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
- 850€ für den PC

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
- Betriebssystem brauche ich noch (Windows 8 oder 7? 7 gefällt mir besser, 8 hab ich aber nur bei Kumpels gesehen)
- Monitor ca. 150€
- Empfehlungen für Nager und Hackbrett gern, werde aber erst das alte weiter nehmen

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
- Nada!

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
- Selber zusammenstecken trau ich mir zu oder ist das schwer?

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
- wird gebraucht

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
- Spiele: BF3, Crysis, Metro 2033, Dead Space, NfS
- Arbeit: Office, Animation mit Flash

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
- was besser ist 

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
- Klar  
- drahtloses Internet wäre gut
- der Knecht sollte schick und leise sein

Das wars erst mal

Grüße


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Willkommen im Forum,

 mit den richtigen Anleitungen ist der Zusammenbau auch für die nicht so erfahrenen leicht Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 | Intel CPU installieren | Deutsch | HD | Motawa10 - YouTube

 Jetzt aber zu meinem Vorschlag
 1 x Seagate Desktop SSHD 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DX001)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N770OC-2GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm,  900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12)
1 x Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190)
 850,02€ bei Mindfactory + für ca. 10€ noch einen WLAN Stick

 Beim Monitor würde ich für 165€ den LG IPS235P empfehlen.


----------



## rorschach666 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Der Zusammenbau sieht ja nach plug and play aus.

Was ist denn eine SSHD? Ich kenn nur SSD und HDD 
Ein Blu Ray Laufwerk wäre nicht schlecht, welches ist gut?

Gruß


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Eine SSHD ist eine HDD mit SSD Cache, dadurch kommt man in vielen Situationen von den Lade uns Startzeiten auf SSD Niveau.
Beim Blu-ray Laufwerk müsste man auf jeden Fall ein Retail nehmen da es keine kostenlose Abspielsoftware für kopiergeschützte Blu-rays dabei gibt und die in den meisten Fällen im Retail Softwarepaket dabei ist.


----------



## rorschach666 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ok, das ist dann aber mehr optionales Tuning oder?

Laufwerk wäre dann z.B. dieses ( LG Electronics CH12NS30 Blu-ray Combo SATA intern schwarz Retail ) ?

Ist das Netzteil nicht zu schwach mit 400W?

Gruß


----------



## Westcoast (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

das LG laufwerk kannst du nehmen. netzteil kann man bequiet E9 480 watt mit kabelmanagment nehmen. 
hat man bischen reserve, auch wenn 400 watt auch reichen.


----------



## rorschach666 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ok dann nehme ich das E9 450 W das kostet nur ein paar Euro mehr als das 400 hat aber fast so viel wie das 480 allerdings kein kabelmanagement aber das brauche ich nicht wirklich. 

850 € sind übrigens nicht die absolute Grenze. Wenn ich für ein bisschen mehr Geld Viel raus holen kann gerne  bis maximal 900 wäre noch ok. 
In den anderen Therads wird oft ein CPU kühler genommen, soll ich mir auch einen holen? 

Gruß


----------



## CoreLHD (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Für den Xeon reicht eigentlich auch der Boxed Kühler, der verrichtet seinen Dienst aber nicht immer leise. Diese Kühler wären empfehlenswert: Produktvergleich Raijintek Themis, Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rorschach666 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ausreichend ist gut aber leise ist besser  Welcher ist leiser oder nehmen die sich nichts? 

Wie sieht's mit der Lautstärke von dem restlichen System aus?


----------



## CoreLHD (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Die nehmen sich bede nicht viel, wenn du die Lüfter auf schön niedrigen Drehzahlen laufen lässt sind sie unhörbar. Sich dir den aus den du schöner findest. Dadurch das die Kühler Insgesamt größer sind als der Boxed Kühler reichen auch niedrige Drehzahlen. Meiner läuft auf 900 RP/M unter Last. 

Wenn du es wirklich leise haben willst würde chi die Graka noch durch diese ersetzten: MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sonst ist es eigentlich relativ leise.

Wenn man es wirklich leise will kann man auch zum Define R4 greifen: http://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-r4-black-pearl-fd-ca-def-r4-bl-a812617.html

Das hat nochmal deutlich leisere Lüfter und bessere Dämmung. Den extra Lüfter von Grenn brachst du dann auch nicht mehr.

War nicht mal von WLAN die Rede?

http://geizhals.de/tp-link-tl-wn821n-mimo-usb-2-0-a363947.html

Mit Verlängerungskabel, schön schnell und günstig. Hab drei davon.


----------



## rorschach666 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ok klasse  

Die MSI ist leider erst ab 300€ verfügbar, wie sieht's mit der Lautstärke der anderen Karten aus? 

Die R9 280X wird ja auch oft empfohlen aber ist zur Zeit nirgends verfügbar. Lohnt es sich zu warten? 

Gruß


----------



## ztrew (18. Dezember 2013)

Alternative wäre die GTX 770 z.b. die msi die haben in etwa die gleiche Leistung, verbrauchen etwas weniger, kosten aber etwas mehr.


----------



## CoreLHD (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Die hier ist Verfügbar, zumindest bei einem Händler: MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-053R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Msi Karten sind in letzter Zeit praktisch die leisesten am Markt. Die 280X ist genauso schnell wie die 770. Natürlich kann man auch die Gigabyte 770 nehmen, aber dann stehen 1.7 gegen 3,7 Sone, das ist schon ein deutlich hörbarer Unterschied.


----------



## rorschach666 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ist die R9 280X besser oder schlecht als die 770?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Die liegen in etwa gleich auf: AMD Radeon R7 260X, R9 270X und 280X im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


----------



## rorschach666 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ok. Welche sind denn noch von der Lautstärke gut und verfügbar?


----------



## rorschach666 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Die Zusammenstellung sieht momentan so aus: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207f0b9b194a3dc86ab743a206648f604a86b8631e50

Würdet ihr Windows 8 oder 7 nehmen?

Gruß


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ja das passt, ich selber würde ja zu Windows 7 raten, aber am besten man testet es selber aus.


----------



## rorschach666 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Wenn ich die Windows 8 Demo lade muss ich diese als Betriebssystem installieren?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ja, schon. Am einfachsten via USB-Stick und diesem Tool hier: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP


----------



## rorschach666 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Also downloade ich Windows 8, packe die ISO Datei auf den USB Stick als Bootmedium und dann?


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Dann stellst Du im BIOS den USB-Stick als erste Boot-Option ein und dann kannst Du Windows installieren.


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ok dann teste ich mal  

Bei den Gehäusen schwanke ich zwischen:
- http://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-r4-black-pearl-fd-ca-def-r4-bl-a812617.html
- http://geizhals.de/lian-li-pc-7hb-schwarz-a854470.html
- http://geizhals.de/nanoxia-deep-silence-2-schwarz-nxds2b-a854045.html
- http://geizhals.de/cooltek-antiphon-schwarz-600045760-a888458.html
Ist davon eines besser oder schlechter oder kann ich nach Geschmack entscheiden? 

Gruß


----------



## CoreLHD (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Zwischen den ersten drei kannst du nach Geschmack entscheiden, das Antiphon ist nicht so gut verarbeitet wie die anderen und die Lüfter sind nicht so gut.


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Momentan tendieren ich zum Lian Li allerdings hab ich gelesen, dass die Lüfter nicht die besten sein sollen.. 

Gruß


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ich würde mich zwischen dem R4 und dem Deep Silence entscheiden.

Das Lian Li hat in Tests nicht so toll abgeschnitten: Test: Lian Li PC-7HX (Seite 7) - ComputerBase


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Dann nehme ich wahrscheinlich das Nanoxia  Hat ja hier im Forum ein gutes Review bekommen und außerdem ist die Tür geteilt. 

Bei der Grafikkarte schwanke ich zwischen der 770 von inno3d und Asus. Die R9 280X ist ja kaum verfügbar und leistungstechnisch nehmen sich die Karten ja nicht viel. Oder lohnt es sich auf die R9 zu warten weil sie mehr VRAM hat?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ich würde klar zur Inno3D GTX 770 iChill raten.


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Die iChill ist mir fast ein bisschen zu teuer, ich meinte die Herculez.
Oder sind die stark unterschiedlich?


----------



## BertB (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

ich hab die kleine herculez 770, also herculez 2000, ist sehr kühl und leise, vergleich zur 3slot karte kann ich nicht einschätzen, die ist bestimmt noch besser, hat aber 3 slot und teurer
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 770 Serie » Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ 2000, 2048 MB DDR5, DP, HDMI
auf jedenfall kann man bei der das power target auf 120% stellen, bei meiner palit nur 106%
läuft bei mir mit 1254MHz und speicher 3800MHz (speicherangabe is so ne sache, 1900/3800/7600, ist alles das gleiche, je nachdem, wie mans rechnet, hat glaub mit gddr5 zu tun, effektiv mehrfach doppelt, als was es wirklich taktet und so)
(alleinbetrieb, ohne sli, speicher geht auch noch höher, aber die settings hab ich in nem post im valley thread auf anandtech, da hab ich jetzt nachgeschaut)
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?p=35526896&highlight=#post35526896


hab noch ne zweite 770er, die läuft 15-20°C heißer, also muss der herculez 2000 schon ziemlich gut sein
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 770 Serie » Palit GeForce GTX 770 OC, 2048 MB DDR5, DP, HDMI, DVI

die palit ist nicht so gut, die rennt voll ins temperatur target, wenn man die bisschen höher taktet als stock,
mords spulenfiepen hat die auch, richtig laut
wobei ich glaub ne andere version hab, takte sind anders angegeben, meine ist nicht oc-version, der kühler ist aber der in dem link, eigentlich sieht er ja stark aus, weiß auch nicht

caseking ist nicht der billigste shop, aber zuverlässig, 
jacob electronic haben eine mit herculez 2000 für 266€, ist aber "B ware"
auch ein zuverlässiger shop

Inno3D GTX770 N770-1SDN-E5DSX - Restposten - Schnäppchen - Ausverkauf


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Laut diesem Test: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...elle-der-geforce-gtx-770-im-test.html?start=8 ist die Asus eine der leisesten und kühlsten Karten. Ich denke die ist in etwa gleichauf mit der inno3d?


----------



## ich111 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Nö, die Inno hat die potenteste Kühllösung und die MSI die leiseste.


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Es geht um die Herculez 2000 nicht um die iChill. Die MSI ist leider fast nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## BertB (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

kanns nicht einschätzen, über die gtx770 herculez 2000 findet man leider garnix an tests
ich kann nur sagen, dass ich meine echt gut find, 
erst war ich skeptisch, weils bei caseking die billigste war (ist schon monatelang immer im "sonderangebot")
ich hab noch 349€ bezahlt, aber da gabs ne schicke zowie fk  maus dazu, die kost alleine auch 59€

wegen leise: ich bin zufrieden, hören tut man die aber schon, 
finds schwer einzuschätzen, würds leise nennen, und ich dreh die lüftersteuerung ziemlich auf, 
wenn man das nicht macht, hört mans fast garnicht, meine casefans sind dann lauter
früher hatte ich ne hd6870 x2 dual gpu karte, die war viel lauter

die asus ist bestimmt sehr gut, wenn du die für etwa den selben preis herkriegst würd ich glaub die nehmen, weils die größere, bekanntere marke ist, die überall hochgelobt wird, 
falls du die mal wieder verkaufen willst

wobei man zu dem test sagen muss, die asus ist da die kühlste und leiseste, aber auch am niedrigsten getaktet
das muss nicht heißen, dass die nicht gut übertaktbar wäre, aber ob die bei gleichen takten immer noch die leiseste ist, ist ne andere frage

ganz am ende stehts bei overclocking, ist dann alles knapp, taktet etwa gleich wie meine inno3d herculez 2000, die andern karten in dem test sind aber alle noch etwas schneller (bei den takten, in den benchmarks ist die asus besser, als die takte vermuten lassen)
die letzten paar takte/MHz sind aber auch Glücksache in der siliziumlotterie, sind nicht alle chips gleich
bei manchen teuren karten wird vorselektiert, kann sich lohnen, aber nur, wenn man oc ausreizen will, beim zocken merkt man 25MHz+oder - glaub kaum


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Deine Karte ist ja ein Stückchen übertaktet und du sagst sie läuft recht kühl und leise was mir auf jeden Fall wichtiger ist als die letzten paar MHz 
Von daher nehm ich die wahrscheinlich, der Preis ist ja auch ok.

EDIT: Hab gerade nochmal den OC Teil des Tests gelesen und die Asus bleibt bei knappen 1250 MHz noch recht kühl und leise. Ist eine schwierige Entscheidung 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich ne gute Nacht allerseits!


----------



## BertB (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

also ich find sie echt gut,
voll übertaktet und mit meinem Lüfterprofil hört man die schon 1254MHz, ca 80% lüfter, ca 75°C in Valley 1.0; lüfterkurve ist bei mir so eingestellt, dass sie bei 80°C 100% erreicht
out of the box fährt die bis 1176MHz, nicht 1110MHz, wie auf der händlerseite behauptet und ist dabei wirklich sehr leise (lüfterkurve vom hersteller)
gpu-z schreibt aber auch auf der hauptseite 1110 (boost), auf der sensorseite missts 1176, ist bei anderen kepler aber auch so, die fahren alle höher, als auf der frontseite von gpuz behauptet wird (bin nicht ganz sicher, was alle kepler angeht, bei der anderen 770er isses so)
afterburner misst 1176

deckel ist auch aus metall, sieht gut aus


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Danke für deinen Bericht 
Die Asus ist mir aber noch Stückchen sympathischer weil sie mit 1250 MHz gerade mal 68° erreicht und dabei auch leise ist. Oder hatten die von hardwareluxx nur viel Glück mit ihrer Karte? 

Windows 8 ist nach ein bisschen Eingewöhnung gar nicht mehr soo nervig  
Weiß jemand wo man das günstig her bekommt?


----------



## BertB (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

asus ist sicher gut, das in dem test war bestimmt auch die werkslüfterkurve, kannst davon ausgehen, dasses dann echt leise ist

win 8 find ich auch ok, das kachelzeug benutz ich bisher aber kaum, ich drück immer gleich auf desktop
muss an de Urlaubstagen mal damit rumüben, weiß nichtmal, wie man ne neue kachel erstellt, oder so
wenn man weiß, dass der windows button, der da ist, wo sonst der start button war, mit rechtsklick die sachen aufmacht, die man von win7 erwartet hätte,
dann isses ein brauchbares windows (also win 8.1, aber das 8er wird glaub durch den üblichen patch eh dazu)


----------



## Softy (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Man kann auch einfach Classic Shell - Download - CHIP installieren, dann hat man das gute alte Windows 7-Feeling.


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Dann bin ich der Sache ja wieder ein Stück näher 
Die Zusammenstellung sieht momentan so aus:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04E1-M0NA00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS2B)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191)
1 x Microsoft: Windows 8.1 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00619)
Allerdings wäre bei Cyberport die R9 280X von MSI und Asus für knapp 280 Taler verfügbar. Die AMD Karte bringt ja eigentlich nur bei BF mehr Leistung aber sonst liegen die Karten gleich auf oder?

Als Monitor dann diesen: http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Geile Zusammenstellung 

Wenn Mantle raus ist, wird die GTX770 wahrscheinlich häufiger nur noch die Rücklichter der 280X sehen.

Aber im großen und ganzen tun die sich nicht viel .


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn Mantle raus ist, wird die GTX770 wahrscheinlich häufiger nur noch die Rücklichter der 280X sehen.


 
So sicher wäre ich mir da noch lange nicht .


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Geile Zusammenstellung
> 
> Wenn Mantle raus ist, wird die GTX770 wahrscheinlich häufiger nur noch die Rücklichter der 280X sehen.
> 
> Aber im großen und ganzen tun die sich nicht viel .



Freut mich! 

Ich glaube ich nehme die GTX 770, wenn man die 3 Spiele dazurechnet kommt sie billiger und 2 GB VRAM sollten reichen 

Die Windows-Version geht auch in Ordnung oder?


----------



## CoreLHD (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ja das passt, Windows 8.1 bekommt man noch nicht wirklich günstiger. Und Pro braucht man auch nicht mehr, weil die normale Version genug Ram unterstützt. Bei Windows 7 Home waren es ja nur 16GB.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ich glaube ja fest an Mantle, weil AMD in den letzten Jahren schon so einen superduperspitzenmäßigen Treibersupport liefert 

Wenn die schon leider bei den CPUs nicht mehr viel zu melden haben, sind die zumindest Grakamäßig bestens unterwegs


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Perfekt. Dann werde ich die Kombi heute oder morgen bestellen 

Als WLAN-Stick passt TP-Link TL-WN821N, 300Mbps (MIMO), USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder?

Brauche ich dann noch irgendwelches Zubehör?


----------



## CoreLHD (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Der Stick ist gut, es sein du brauchst Wireless AC, davon gehe ich aber mal nicht aus. Wenn euer Router das kann, wäre aber einen Blick wert. Sonst brauchst du eigentlich nichts, beim Board sind genug SATA Kabel dabei, das ist eigentlich immer die einzige Schwierigkeit.


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Unser Router ist fast als vorsteinzeitlich zu bezeichnen  Der kann nur b und g wird aber bald ersetzt.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Jepp, für WLAN am besten nen Stick (oder ähnliches/halt extern) 

Nicht schön, aber soll auch ganz gut sein : TP-Link TL-WN822N, 300Mbps, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vielleicht solltest Du direkt ein günstiges USB Verlängerungskabel mitbestellen, dann kannst Du den Stick iwo hinhängen, wo der Empfang am besten ist.
Ist aber meistens nicht nötig.

Ist alles dabei, was Du brauchst. Beim Board sind 4 SATA Kabel, beim Gehäuse Schrauben etc. ohne Ende, Netzteil ist eh , Paste ist beim Kühler, ein bisschen extra im Haus zu haben kann aber nicht schaden : Produktvergleich Arctic Cooling MX-4, 4g Spritze, Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme, 3.5g Spritze, Arctic Cooling MX-2, 4g Spritze, Noctua NT-H1, 1.4ml, 9g Spritze, Prolimatech PK-3, 1g Spritze | Geizhals Deutschland

Nur kein Liquid Metal bei ner neuen CPU .

Wird ein geiler Rechner


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ok, dann packe ich noch ein USB Kabel dazu und ein bisschen WLP 
Was ist das Problem mit Liquid Metal? 


Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wird ein geiler Rechner


Hoffe ich


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Liquid Metal macht die Seriennummer auf der CPU unleserlich, und somit ist die Garantie futsch.

Wenn die Leute im Shop/Laden die Seriennummer nicht mehr lesen/identifizieren können, Tüss Garantie .

Deshalb sollten nur erfahrene Leute das Liquid Zeugs nutzen, oder aber, man nimmt eine alte CPU, bei der die Garantie eh schon abgelaufen ist.

Soviel bringt Liquid auch nicht. Wenn man einen OC-Krüppel als CPU erwischt hat, wird die dadurch auch nicht besser .


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ah, ist ja auch ein bisschen doof gemacht.. 
Da man den Xeon sowieso nicht übertakten kann brauche ich wahrscheinlich auch kein Liquid Metal.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



rorschach666 schrieb:


> Da man den Xeon sowieso nicht übertakten kann brauche ich wahrscheinlich auch kein Liquid Metal.


 
Nee, das wäre völlig sinnfrei .


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Immerhin ein bisschen was hab ich schon verstanden


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Das wird automatisch immer mehr, mit dem "Verstehen".

So ganz blicke ich auch nicht wirklich durch, muss man aber auch nicht. Dafür haben wir hier die absoluten Nerds/PC-Götter (Thresh/Softy/Monkey/8auer/Stefan Schmerz und den anderen Stefan, und noch etliche Face/Never/Research/Erok/hai undundundund......ich kann nicht alle nennen ), die kennen jeden Chip mit Namen und von innen 

Die Karre soll laufen/rennen. Dazu gehört lediglich korrekte Hardware (nicht unbedingt absoluter Müll, muss aber auch kein Hai-End sein), unsere Kumpels aussem Forum, und den Knecht nicht völlig zumüllen (was ja unglaublicherweise manche Leute innerhalb sehr weniger Stunden schaffen ).


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Dann bin ich ja in guter Gesellschaft 

Wo wir schon beim zumüllen sind: ich probiere ganz gerne Software aus wodurch sich ja zwangsläufig Datenmüll ansammelt. Ist es sinnvoll die Festplatte in 3 Partitionen zu unterteilen? z.B. 200 GB fürs System, 700 GB für Programme und Dokumente und 100 GB für "Testobjekte" die ich dann an und an formatiere? Oder kann ich keine einzelnen Partitionen formatieren?


----------



## ich111 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Das mit der Festplatte kannst du machen wie du willst

Ich würde ja diese Graka nehmen: MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, leider ist die aber kaum wo lagernd
http://geizhals.de/msi-n770-tf-2gd5-oc-twin-frozr-gaming-v282-052r-a953297.html


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Die frage ist ob das sinnvoll ist 

Das ist leider das Problem.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Die Gigabyte wäre doch auch noch einen Option oder passt die nicht ins Gehäuse? Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N770OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 Zwar lauter als die MSI aber für die meisten ist die Gigabyte trotzdem noch sehr leise.


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ich hatte mich jetzt eigentlich für die Asus entschieden..
Die ist ja laut dem Test bei hardwareluxx recht kühl und leise auch mit OC


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja fest an Mantle, weil AMD in den letzten Jahren schon so einen superduperspitzenmäßigen Treibersupport liefert
> 
> Wenn die schon leider bei den CPUs nicht mehr viel zu melden haben, sind die zumindest Grakamäßig bestens unterwegs



Mantle kommt warscheinlich für alle...
Und ob Mantle überhaupt bis auf in BF4 genutzt werden kann ist auch fraglich.


----------



## BertB (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

den xeon kann ich nur empfehlen, ich hab den auch,
ist sehr schnell

cb15: 754
single: 149

zum vergleich
http://www.cbscores.com/

die zahlen sind mit alle kerne auf 3,7GHz enhanced turbo
normalerweise kann er auf allen nur 3,5GHz, einzelner kern 3,7GHz

bei meinem mainboard gings mit dem bios/uefi mit dems geliefert wurde, nach bios/uefi update von 1.2 auf 1.5 gings nicht mehr, weil intel die hersteller angewiesen hat, das feature zu löschen, oder so ähnlich (microcode9?)
gibts eigene threads zum thema, musst suchen
weiß nicht wies bei dem gigabyte board ist, falls es nicht geht kann man ein älteres bios/uefi ausprobieren
bei mir hats ein dual uefi, daher konnte ich einfach den schalter umlegen, und es ging wieder
falls du uefi update nie gemacht hast, lies genau die gebrauchsanweisung oder lass es, man kann anscheinend das board ins nirvana schießen, oder halt viel schwieriger machen, uefi zu retten/neu drauf zu spielen, wenn man was falsch macht, aber eigentlich isses ganz leicht, bei mir hats noch nie nicht geklappt (7-8 mal gemacht, verschiedene boards)

keine ssd? lohnt sich sehr, aber budget wird dann knapp, wie?
hat man halt zweimal das gebastel mit windows, wenn man die dann später nachrüsten will
wenn dich das nicht schreckt, kannste ja warten, falls doch rate ich unbedingt jetzt noch eine dazuzuplanen
ich wollte nicht mehr ohne, wenn ich auf der arbeit oder sonstwo mal an nem PC ohne sitz denk ich jedes mal, jesus,es kann doch nicht wahr sein, wie lahm alles geht (also grad programmstarts unter windows)
in games kanns auch was bringen, reduziert nachladeruckler erheblich, z.B. in Diablo
die kann man mit cpu und gpu der high end klasse allein nicht verhindern

alternativ könnte man eine sshd hybridfestplatte überlegen, bringt auf jeden fall was und ist nicht so viel teurer als ne normale festplatte
ich hab 2 ältere seagate momentus xt mit nur 4Gb flashzwischenspeicher, aber die merkt man schon, wiederum grade programmstarts
werde selbst nie wieder ne normale festplatte kaufen, nur noch ssd oder hybridfestplatten, höchstens für NAS

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Festp.../Tests/Seagate-SSHD-ST2000DX001-Test-1081138/

http://geizhals.de/seagate-desktop-sshd-1tb-st1000dx001-a988345.html

kost nen 20er mehr, ich bild mir ein es bringt einiges


----------



## rorschach666 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Bringen die 200 MHz mehr denn so viel?
Laut Beschreibung hat das Gigabyte ein Dual BIOS also könnte ich später mal testen.

Du hast Recht, für eine SSD ist um Budget kein Platz mehr. Die Sache mit der SSHD klingt schon ganz interessant allerdings kann mich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass das so viel bringt, aber wenn ihr das sagt wirds schon stimmen


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Wie gesagt, ich glaube fest an Mantle, und der Glaube stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt 

200 MHz mehr merkt kein Mensch, kannst Du genau so vergessen wie die verkackten SSHDs 

Nimm ne normale HDD und rüste ne richtige SSD nächstes Jahr nach (Samsung Evo oder Crucial).

Die arbeiten momentan auch an einem superschnellen Controller (SSD wenigstens 3 x  so schnell wie jetzt). Ob das was wird und ob der was taugt, sollten wir frühling 2014 erfahren


----------



## rorschach666 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Endlich einer der denkt wie ich 
Wenn die SSDs 3 mal so schnell sind, brauche ich dann nicht noch ein neues Mainboard das die Geschwindigkeit auch unterstützt?


----------



## BertB (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

die 200 MHz braucht man nicht unbedingt, ist eher messbar als fühlbar, aber sie sind für umsonst, wenns mainboard enhanced turbo kann würd ichs auch einstellen (wenn dir rumbasteln spaß macht würd ich mit dual uefi auch rückwärts update versuchen, wenn du keine lust auf sowas hast isses die nerven nicht wert)
bei mir wars sogar die standardeinstellung mit dem auslieferungsuefi
gilt alles eh nur für xeon e3, wenn du i7 4770k kaufst kannste eh multi verstellen, kost halt mehr, ca 70€
dafür gibts schon ne 128Gb ssd
oder bist du zum xeon entschlossen?

edit: nochmal gelesen,anscheinend ja

neue schnittstelle kommt jetzt dann "bald" raus, asus "zeigen" schon erste fotos, was immer bald heißen mag
"The SATA Express Tease": Bilder eines Asus-Mainboards mit SATA Express aufgetaucht

bestimmt gibts aber dann auch interne pcie nachrüstkarten mit dem anschluss, falls es unverzichtbar sein sollte
so ne neue schnelle ssd für den neuen standard wird aber am anfang auch sauteuer sein
der jetzige sata 6Gb/s wird allerdings schon ausgereizt

wegen sshds, 
ich hab welche und finde die gut
man darf die nicht mit richtigen ssds vergleichen, da sind sie schon langsamer,
gegen normale hdds kommts drauf an,
massig dateien rumschieben und schreiben eh isses nicht schneller,
programmstart oder boot aber schon
ich schenk meiner schwester eine zu weihnachten für ihren läppi mit nur einem slot für laufwerke
das ist eigentlich das beste szenario für ne sshd

bin mal gespannt auf veränderung, werde das ding selber einbaun und paar zeiten messen
derzeit isses elendig lahm. so sehr, dass ich glaube, irgendwas stimmt nicht
windows neuinstallation alleine wird daher vermutlich schon nen großen effekt haben, man wird sehen


----------



## rorschach666 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Basteln mag ich schon gerne  Aber ich glaube wenn der PC dann da ist bin ich erst mal froh wenn der Zusammenbau geklappt hat..

Zu der SSHD:
Der Test klingt ja doch recht viel versprechend, ich denke die nehme ich. Langsamer wird sie bestimmt nicht sein.

Windows habe ich auch schon öfter neu aufgesetzt. Immer wieder ein Spaß


----------



## rorschach666 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Wenn es keine Einwände mehr gibt bestelle ich morgen folgendes:  
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04E1-M0NA00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS2B)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191)
1 x Microsoft: Windows 8.1 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00619)
1 x http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html
1 x TP-Link TL-WN822N, 300Mbps, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1 x http://geizhals.de/arctic-cooling-mx-2-a269604.html


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ist top  kannst du so bestellen


----------



## rorschach666 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ok klasse 
Eine kleine Frage habe ich doch noch: und zwar hab ich gerade gelesen, dass der Monitor leicht wackelt. Gibt es noch andere Empfehlungen oder ist das quatsch?


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



rorschach666 schrieb:


> Eine kleine Frage habe ich doch noch: und zwar hab ich gerade gelesen, dass der Monitor leicht wackelt. Gibt es noch andere Empfehlungen oder ist das quatsch?



Afaik war beim Vorgängermodell der Standfuß recht wackelig. Laut prad.de ist der beim IPS235P schon OK: PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN


----------



## rorschach666 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ups, falscher test


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Kann passieren. Aber für solche Fälle hast Du ja uns


----------



## rorschach666 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Zum Glück  sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich irgend einen Fertig-PC


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Eben, eben. Du darfst jetzt bestellen  

Die extra Wärmeleitpaste brauchst Du übrigens nicht, da ist welche beim CPU-Kühler dabei. Auf der anderen Seite ist es nie verkehrt, ein bisschen WLP im Haus zu haben  Persönlich finde ich die Prolimatech PK-3 besser als die MX-2, ist aber eher Geschmackssache.


----------



## rorschach666 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Paste ist beim Kühler, ein bisschen extra im Haus zu haben kann aber nicht schaden : Produktvergleich Arctic Cooling MX-4, 4g Spritze, Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme, 3.5g Spritze, Arctic Cooling MX-2, 4g Spritze, Noctua NT-H1, 1.4ml, 9g Spritze, Prolimatech PK-3, 1g Spritze | Geizhals Deutschland





Softy schrieb:


> Die extra Wärmeleitpaste brauchst Du übrigens nicht, da ist welche beim CPU-Kühler dabei. Auf der anderen Seite ist es nie verkehrt, ein bisschen WLP im Haus zu haben  Persönlich finde ich die Prolimatech PK-3 besser als die MX-2, ist aber eher Geschmackssache.


 
Ihr seid euch so ähnlich 

Die Bestellung geht nach dem Frühstück raus


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Rosi klaut nur meine Sprüche  

Dann klopp die Kohle raus


----------



## rorschach666 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Das Geld ist weg, ich bin froh  
Geplant waren 1000€, gelandet bin ich bei 1200€ 

Hat jemand Lust Weihnachtsmann zu spielen?


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Geplant waren ursprünglich wohl eher 850€  



rorschach666 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust Weihnachtsmann zu spielen?



Einen großen Sack hätte ich bereits...


----------



## rorschach666 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



Softy schrieb:


> Geplant waren ursprünglich wohl eher 850€
> 
> 
> 
> Einen großen Sack hätte ich bereits...


 
850€ ohne Monitor  

Den habe ich auch


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Achso  Na dann, viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spieleknecht  Feedback wäre natürlich super


----------



## rorschach666 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Werd ich machen 
Beim Zusammenbau gibt's wahrscheinlich auch noch die ein oder andere Frage


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



rorschach666 schrieb:


> Beim Zusammenbau gibt's wahrscheinlich auch noch die ein oder andere Frage



Kein Problem, Du kannst einfach den Thread hier weiter verwenden


----------



## rorschach666 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Perfekt


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



rorschach666 schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Einwände mehr gibt bestelle ich morgen folgendes:
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
> 1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
> ...



 Passt super, ein Feedback ist übrigens immer gerne gesehen.
 Falls Fragen zum Zusammenbau sind oder du dir unsicher bist kannst du natürlich hier auch gerne nachfragen.


----------



## rorschach666 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Überweisungen sind raus, das warten hat begonnen 

Eim kurzes Feedback kommt übrigens auf jeden Fall


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



rorschach666 schrieb:


> Eim kurzes Feedback kommt übrigens auf jeden Fall


 
Sehr gut. 
Sag bescheid wie lange es gebrannt hat.


----------



## rorschach666 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sag bescheid wie lange es gebrannt hat.


Ich schätz ne halbe Stunde  man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## rorschach666 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Versandfertig voraussichtlich am 02.01.2014 
Warum hab ich Idiot nicht einfach mit paypal bestellt!?


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Dezember 2013)

War denn alles lieferbar zum Zeipunkt der Bestellung?


----------



## rorschach666 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Jep. Und jetzt ist der RAM bei Mindfactory ausverkauft und als Lieferdatum steht der 02.01.2014


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde einfach abwarten, denn von diesen RAM hatten sie schon öfter früher wieder auf Lager als es dabeistand.


----------



## rorschach666 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Dann bin ich ja ein bisschen beruhigt 
Und wenn nicht, die paar Tage halte ich auch noch aus.

Schönen Feiertag noch


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ich wünsche auch noch einen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## rorschach666 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Das Paket von Hardwareversand mit Graka, WLP und WLAN-Stick wurde gestern verschickt 
Bei Mindfactory ist allerdings der RAM immernoch nicht lieferbar. Es z.B. Der Corsair Vengeance LP zu empfehlen? 

Gruß


----------



## ich111 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Kannst diese nehmen: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Da lohnt es sich nicht mehr den zu wechseln denn der Crucial ist ab Donnerstag wieder auf Lager.


----------



## rorschach666 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Wenn der G.Skill nicht schlechter ist würde ich eigentlich schon gerne wechseln. Bin eben ungeduldig


----------



## grenn-CB (31. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du jetzt bestellst wird es auch frůhstens Donnerstag versendet.


----------



## rorschach666 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Na gut dann warte ich noch. 

Guten Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## grenn-CB (31. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ob G.Skill oder Crucial ist völlig Banane 



rorschach666 schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch euch allen!



Danke, wünsche ich Dir / Euch auch


----------



## rorschach666 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Kurzes Update:
Monitor, Graka, Windows und ein bisschen Kleinkram sind angekommen aber auf Mindfactory warte ich immer noch  Immerhin sind die Artikel schon für mich reserviert, aber ich kann nur davon abraten bei Mindfactory per Vorkasse zu bestellen. HWV hat den RAM noch am gleichen Tag weggeschickt


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Januar 2014)

Also bei mir gab es bei Vorkasse bisher keine Probleme bei MF.


----------



## rorschach666 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Bei mir wars eben so, dass erst dieses nicht auf Lager war und dann jenes und so weiter. Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Pech.


----------



## Softy (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ja, das Problem hatte ich auch schon 2x bei mindfactory  Da ich ein ungeduldiger Mensch bin (), habe ich dann storniert und für ein paar € mehr bei hardwareversand gekauft. 2 Tage später war der Kram da


----------



## Waynus (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ist mir auch schon passiert....Da muss man halt schauen was sie lagernd haben und wo nur noch 1 Stk das ist, je machen dem bestellt man dann dieses Teil gleich wo anders oder ein anderes Teil...Dank GH geht das sowieso ganz einfach


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Hattest du im Midnight Shopping bestellt?
 Wenn ja dann kann das sein das die Lagerbestände nicht mehr aktuell waren, da sie die in der Zeit soweit wie ich mal gehört habe nicht aktualisieren.


----------



## rorschach666 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



Softy schrieb:


> Da ich ein ungeduldiger Mensch bin ()


 Ich auch 

Die Bestellung ging Vormittags um 11 raus und es war alles als lagernd >5 Stück angezeigt. 
Ich hab dann letztendlich die Bestellung zwei mal geändert, wobei ich sagen muss dass die Kundenhotline echt top ist , und den RAM bei HWV bestellt. Die Versandbestätigung habe ich noch am Tag der Bestellung bekommen, war allerdings auch via paypal.


----------



## Softy (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Oh je  Mit Bestellungsänderungen überforderst Du das Logistiksystem von mf total 

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass der Rest bald bei Dir aufschlägt


----------



## rorschach666 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Oh nein  die Bestellung ist zwar als verfügbar angezeigt allerdings ist das bestellte Laufwerk aus der Seite gar nicht mehr gelistet 

Danke fürs drücken


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Welches Laufwerk wurde denn bestellt?
 Immerhin ist in der letzten Zusammenstellung die ich hier im Thread gesehen habe gar kein Laufwerk mehr.


----------



## rorschach666 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Blu-Ray Laufwerk von Asus als Retail-Version.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Deswegen habe ich es wohl übersehen, bei Geizhals wird es auch für Mindfactory nicht mehr gelistet.


----------



## rorschach666 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Auf jeden Fall habe ich Mindfactory nochmal kontaktiert und es hieß, dass das Paket voraussichtlich am nächsten Werktag dem Versand übergeben wird


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Dann ist in Ordnung, denn wenn sie was aus dem Sortiment nehmen kann es auch sein das sie dafür nur in nächster Zeit keine Lieferung erhalten und es dann erstmal vorsichtshalber aus dem Sortiment entfernen.


----------



## rorschach666 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ich bin auch recht zuversichtlich, dass es demnächst wird 

Mir ist allerdings noch ne Frage in den Sinn gekommen:
Also ich baue das gute Stück zusammen und dann? Muss ich vor der Windows-Installation Einstellungen am BIOS vornehmen oder sogar Updaten?


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Januar 2014)

Beim BIOS muss höchstens die Bootreihenfolge eingestellt werden, sonst nichts.


----------



## ich111 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Und evlt. noch das Sata Protokoll auf AHCI gestellt werden


----------



## rorschach666 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ok. Bei Problemen melde ich mich einfach wieder


----------



## rorschach666 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

So gestern kam das letzte Paket und jetzt fange ich mit dem Zusammenbau an


----------



## grenn-CB (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Das hört sich doch gut an, aber welche Komponente hat auf sich so lange warten lassen oder waren das alles Sachen von Mindfactory?


----------



## rorschach666 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

War alles Mindfactory.


----------



## rorschach666 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

So der Knecht ist endlich fertig!  
Läuft bis jetzt einwandfrei, sind ja auch erst 3 Stunden 

Ich hätte allerdings noch ein, zwei Fragen:
Soll ich zum Einstellen der Lüfterkurve für die Graka den Afterburner oder das mitgelieferte Tool von Asus nehmen?


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Super, dass die Kiste läuft 

Spielt keine Rolle, welches Tool Du verwendest, die Tools sind nicht herstellerspezifisch, das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. Januar 2014)

Das hört sich doch gut an und wie schon Softy schreibt ist das egal.


----------



## rorschach666 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ok klasse


----------



## rorschach666 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

So hier nochmal ein Update:
Ich bin auf jeden Fall immer noch zufrieden mit dem guten Stück  
Seit Donnerstag Abend läuft der PC durchgehend, weil unser Internet ar***langsam ist und ich hab fast alle Spiele als Download.
Gestern habe ich mal Prime95 laufen lassen und die Temps sind zwischen 65° und 70°C geschwankt. Soweit so gut.
Heute dann eine Runde NFS Hot Pursuit gezockt (mein einziges Spiel auf CD  ) und mir ist das Bild zwei Mal eingefroren. Ein Mal wurde ich auf den Desktop geschmissen und ich bekam die Meldung, dass der Treiber (332.21 WHQL direkt von der Nvidia-Seite geladen) wiederhergestellt wurde. Beim zweiten Mal musste ich sogar neu starten, weil ich nicht zum Taskmanager kam und gar nichts mehr ging.
Ich hab dann mal den Valley Benchmark laufen lassen, beim ersten Durchgang lief alles problemlos: Boost-Takt von 1215 MHz wurde durchgehend bei ca. 70°C gehalten (laut Afterburner).
Beim zweiten Mal ist der Bildschirm nach ein oder zwei Minuten schwarz geworden und ich musste wieder neu starten.

Das Problem liegt ja anscheinend beim Treiber aber was passt nicht?


----------



## ich111 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Geh mal mit dem Takt runter, ein Benchmark sagt noch lange nicht, dass der Takt überall stabil ist


----------



## rorschach666 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Die Karte ist noch @stock und in NFS liegt die Auslastung laut Afterburner bei ca. 50%, hab gerade noch mal geschaut. Ohne Freeze!


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ich habe es zwar noch nicht mit dem aktuellen Treiber probiert aber mit einen etwas älteren (32x.xx) lief Hot Pursuit (2010) noch ohne Probleme zumindest mit meiner GTX 660.


----------



## rorschach666 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Könnte auch an dem Patch für NFS liegen, der ist zwar schon länger draußen, habe aber bisher immer ohne gespielt.

Ich teste jetzt mal Left 4 Dead 2. Die neueren Spiele brauchen alle so lang zum downloaden


----------



## rorschach666 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

So, ich habe mit Left 4 Dead 2 und der Beam NG Demo getestet. Bei beiden hatte ich keine Abstürze, Grafikfehler oder ähnliches.
Bei Beam NG lag die GPU-Auslastung fast immer bei 100% und die Temps wieder bei ca. 70°C.
Sieht für mich so aus als läge es an NFS.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Denke ich dann auch, mit dem Update wird es denke ich dann gehen.


----------



## rorschach666 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Also heute lief NFS mit dem Update knapp 1,5h problemlos


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Dann lag es denke ich auch an dem fehlenden Update, denn bei mir lief es wie gesagt auch ohne Probleme mit dem neusten Update, wie es ohne die Updates bei mir läuft weiß ich nicht.


----------



## rorschach666 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Also seit dem kleinen NFS Problem läuft alles super!  
Allerdings habe ich eine Frage zu Blue Rays. Und zwar habe ich ja dieses ( http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Combo-SATA-intern-schwarz-Retail_931871.html ) Laufwerk allerdings kann ich keine Blue Rays abspielen. Die mitgelieferte Software ist Cyberlink Power2Go 8. Firmware ist auch aktuell.


----------



## BertB (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

komisch, mit dem laufwerk, kenn mich mit blue ray player nicht aus
vlc media player probieren?

aber insgesamt: nice!
hatte den thread ne weile nicht gesehen


----------



## rorschach666 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ich dachte vlc kann keine blue rays abspielen? 

Das sehe ich mal als Kompliment


----------



## BertB (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

ah, kann sein, 
wie gesagt, blue ray kenn ich mich nicht aus,
aber der vlc wird doch ständig geupdated, vielleicht gehts ja jetzt?

ja, endlich kam dein zeug, und die aufstellung sah ja sehr gut aus
freut mich
ich hatte am anfang vom thread auch paar mal gepostet

mach mal nen 3dmark firestrike run ich hab ja auch nen xeon e3 und ne 770er (und noch eine), würd mich interessieren, performance wird taktabhängig ähnlich sein
hier ist mein bestes mit einer 770er
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/986180
und hier 3dmark11
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7307187mark11

warum auf mal das ergebnis nicht mehr "valid"  ist weiß ich nicht, vor paar wochen wars noch ok
muss mal paar neue runs machen, gibt eh ein neues update, vielleicht liegts auch an dem


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Der VLC Player spielt seit Version 2.0 auch BluRays ab .


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der VLC Player spielt seit Version 2.0 auch BluRays ab .


 
Aber nur Blu Rays die keinen Kopierschutz haben und das bedeutet dass nur selbst erstellte Blu Rays laufen. 
Nichts aus der Videothek.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Jou, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Und damit ist er nutzlos denn wie viele Blu Rays kennst du denn die keinen Kopierschutz haben?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Da schreibe ich jetzt besser nix zu


----------



## rorschach666 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3 mein Ergebnis in 3DMark  War allerdings nur ein Durchlauf. Wie siehts eigentlich mit OC aus? Im Endeffekt schraube ich doch nur den Takt ein Stückchen hoch und teste dann via Benchmark obs stabil läuft oder?

Ich hab jetzt noch ein Update für Power2Go installiert, ich muss dann später mal schauen, obs läuft.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ich denke doch dass das mit der CPU ein Fehler ist und in Wirklichkeit ein Xeon E3-1230v3 ist oder?

 Beim OC meinst du die Grafikkarte oder?


----------



## rorschach666 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ja handelt sich um einen Auslesefehler, ich hab natürlich den v3.

Jep.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ich würde raten es in 10MHz Schritten zu machen.


----------



## rorschach666 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Und nach jeder Erhöhung belasten?


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ja, da würde ich unter anderen einen 3D Mark Durchlauf machen.


----------



## rorschach666 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ok, dann spiele ich mal ein bisschen rum


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Übertreiben würde ich es aber nicht, erstmal ganz vorsichtig rangehen.


----------



## rorschach666 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Mache ich nicht.


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Momentan bin ich bei +80 MHz und soweit läuft alles stabil 
3DMark: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. H87-HD3


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Das sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Das mit der Blue Rays kriege ich immer noch nicht hin 
Die Frage ist ob man mit Cyberlink Power2Go überhaupt welche abspielen kann, weil für mich sieht das stark nach Brennprogramm aus... Aber ist bei den Retail-Modellen nicht immer Abspielsoftware dabei?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. Januar 2014)

Hmm, bei meinem LG war cyberlink Cinema dabei. Das funktioniert bestens.


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Asus BC-12D2HT Blu-ray Combo SATA intern schwarz Retail
Die beiliegende CD nennt sich BD Suite und enthält Cyberlink Power2Go 8, Asus E-Green, ein Firmwareupdate. Alles installiert, bringt nichts.


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Hmm, bei meinem LG war cyberlink Cinema dabei. Das funktioniert bestens.


Welches LG hast du und wo gekauft?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ich denke mal er hat dieses genommen LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ich denke dann werde ich vom 14-tägigen Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen..

Noch eine andere Frage: Gibt es einen Tipp wie man die Vibrationsübertragung ans Gehäuse von der Festplatte verhindert?


----------



## Makalar (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



rorschach666 schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage: Gibt es einen Tipp wie man die Vibrationsübertragung ans Gehäuse von der Festplatte verhindert?


 
Ja, du könntest sie entkoppeln


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ich hab die Gummipuffer die standardmäßig beim Deep Silence dabei sind benutzt


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. Januar 2014)

Ich hab das hier http://geizhals.de/966532 und gekauft wurde bei Hardwareversand.

Entschuldigung dass ich jetzt erst antworte, aber irgendwann muss der Mensch ja auch essen


----------



## rorschach666 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Die Zeit die ich warten musste war ja noch vertretbar


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Beste Festplattenentkopplung : softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

In dem Therad den du verlinkt hast geht's um Larrabee?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Du wolltest doch eine gut Festplattenentkopplung, oder  ?


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Wohl eher Entkopplung vom Thema? 
Ich steh auf jeden Fall auf der Leitung..


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Was siehst du denn da im Link?
 Mir selber werden dort Bilder angezeigt zur Festplattenentkopplung


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich probier mal den Browser..


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Entkopplung vom Thema  :



rorschach666 schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage: Gibt es einen Tipp  wie man die Vibrationsübertragung ans Gehäuse von der Festplatte  verhindert?



Ich denke, Du stehst nicht auf der Leitung, sondern deine Leitung ist kaputt


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Entkopplung vom Thema  :
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke, Du stehst nicht auf der Leitung, sondern deine Leitung ist kaputt


 
Lag an Tapatalk


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Okay


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Auf den Bildern hängt die Festplatte einfach zwischen zwei Gummibändern?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Jepp, eine bessere Entkopplung gibt´s nicht.

Gibt´s auch zu kaufen : Sharkoon Hdd-Vibe-Fixer 5.25 Festplatten-Einbaurahmen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer (4044951000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



rorschach666 schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern hängt die Festplatte einfach zwischen zwei Gummibändern?



Ja, das funktioniert super  Wenn man die Gummibänder ziemlich straff spannt, kann man den Rechner damit auch problemlos transportieren.


----------



## rorschach666 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Dann wird das mal getestet


----------



## rorschach666 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Habe jetzt nach einiger Zeit meine Festplatte entkoppelt und ich muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt. Endlich ist der PC leise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Schön zu hören das du jetzt komplett damit zufrieden bist, ich kann meine 7200.14 dank einer Entkopplung auch nicht hören sondern nur in Extremfällen wenn sie stark belastet wird.


----------



## rorschach666 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Jetzt wo die Festplatte still ist fallen die Lüfter auf..


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Auf wie viel RPM laufen die denn?


----------



## rorschach666 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Niedrigste Einstellung, müssten 800-900 sein.


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

hübsch gemacht mit den bändern


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*



rorschach666 schrieb:


> Niedrigste Einstellung, müssten 800-900 sein.



Dann können sie ja nur wirklich leise zu hören sein


----------



## rorschach666 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Ist auch definitiv sehr leise


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schick und schnell - 850€*

Dann wünsche ich nochmal viel Spaß mit dem PC.


----------

